# Slow internet at certain times of day



## stratocaster27

Hi guys,

Ive been having this problem with my ISP for what seems like forever now. Every day at the same time my connection speed drops below 0.50 Mb/s. Always the same time, and right on time. Usually starts around 11am-12pm, and remains slow until the late evening time.

Whats crazy ridiculous is that i get normal 20.00Mb/s speeds during the nights, early in the morning, and later in the day. I dont understand why its fine most of the day, but right now its slow as molasses.

Could this be the local hub or something becoming overloaded?
Is a problem with my pc, and not my ISP?

Ive called them numerous times. They always take me through the retard proof, "reset your modem", "unplug the cable". They check the modem from their end, and supposedly im getting the full speed i should have. On their end its fine, but on my end its not. Technicians have also been to my home on previous occasions, so im positive nothing outside is "loose".

My download speed is the only thing affected by whatever is happening. My upload speed is steady/fine through the whole day as far as i can tell with speedtests.

Any ideas as to what is going on?


----------



## linkin

It's peak hour congestion. AKA bad infrastructure. They are over-subscribing and under-performing. With this issue, sync speed will remain the same but the network on their end just can't handle all the traffic. Is your latency affected on the speed test? If not, then they may just be throttling your bandwidth. If you have the option, churn to another provider with better service. You get what you pay for really. Let your current ISP know that if they don't stop the funny business you'll change provider (that is if you can change!)


----------



## stratocaster27

Latency seems fine. From a server less than 20 miles my ping is 80.
Pinging the google server is quick too, 30ms response time.

Unfortunately i have threatened to cancel my service, and there is no other options besides sattelite.


----------



## linkin

They are definitely throttling you then. 80 ping is a little high for a server that close, it should be closer to 50 or 60.


----------



## stratocaster27

Thanks for your help, linkin. I kinda figured it was an issue on my ISP's end.

Got to love this telecom monopoly!


----------

